# Rovex Reels



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with rovex reels??? just went 
to kmart and had a look they look alright for the price I was 
thinking of just buying a cheap spin reel and they look pretty 
good for the price.


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep I own a BigBoss 7500, and a Duren 6000. I use them in the surf and they work very well. I also use them both as gummy reels , when we have alot of rods out.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Early this year I bought a Rovex around the 3000 series and it lasted just three sessions. Under full drag, the arm that comes down from the reel seat to the reel wobbled from side to side as I turned the handle. Even though the reel was correctly seated and firmly housed in the reel seat there was just so much flex in the arm it made turning the handle really tough. By about the third trip and maybe two fish later, I shredded the drive gear.

For a few $$$ less than a Rovex, I'd be spending my $$$ on the Jarvis Walker Royale Gold RG-2500 everytime. The only thing you need to do is swap the drag. I've given these reels hell on the yak and they're still working fine. Don't expect a Stella but for $30 they can handle pretty big fish. Just follow the servicing method somewhere in this section and it should go the distance.

If ya wanna see the Royale Gold scream on a heavy drag running 20lb braid, here's a link:


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

spooled1 said:


> Early this year I bought a Rovex around the 3000 series and it lasted just three sessions. Under full drag, the arm that comes down from the reel seat to the reel wobbled from side to side as I turned the handle. Even though the reel was correctly seated and firmly housed in the reel seat there was just so much flex in the arm it made turning the handle really tough. By about the third trip and maybe two fish later, I shredded the drive gear.
> 
> For a few $$$ less than a Rovex, I'd be spending my $$$ on the Jarvis Walker Royale Gold RG-2500 everytime. The only thing you need to do is swap the drag. I've given these reels hell on the yak and they're still working fine. Don't expect a Stella but for $30 they can handle pretty big fish. Just follow the servicing method somewhere in this section and it should go the distance.
> 
> If ya wanna see the Royale Gold scream on a heavy drag running 20lb braid, here's a link:


bugger

already bought the 3000 series that i think you are referring to oh well ill just buy the jarvis warker the next time
8)


----------

